# sprinting, growling, barking!



## hvtopiwala (Jul 18, 2012)

my guy has been doing this for some time and i keep trying to stop him but it makes it worse! he suddenly gets the urge to get up, sprint widely around my house and if i try to stop him he keeps barking and growling at me (not sure if he thinks its a game or genuinely wants to kill me!). also, while hes sprinting around, he nips at me while he runs by (hasnt gotten me yet) and sometimes picks up random stuff like shoes when hes sprinting (this is the only time he ever tries to go for shoes)...he is well exercised, and he will even do these sprints 30 mins after a 3 mile walk!

ive tried leaving his leash on in the house with his pinch collar so i could try to grab it when he starts to sprint, but hes way too fast and i cant get close enough to him when hes stopped before he takes off again!

any ideas? we do have a dogtra ecollar we used to use outside for recalls with a trainer that we could use inside, but he becomes a complete couch potato when the ecollar is on, and i know the second i take it off hes gonna go back to his old routine (dont want him to get collar wise).


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

How old is your dog?

Sounds like zoomies or FRAP. F.R.A.P. Frenetic Random Activity Periods | mysmartpuppy.com

Frenetic Random Activity Periods: Otherwise Known as Dog Zoomies! | Andrea Arden






I may not be doing it "right" but I yell out YER CRAZEEEEEEEEEE, CRAZEEEEEEEEEEE! and get them even more wound up (if safe). 

3 crazies! I only watched the first few seconds:





It's possible that's not what you are seeing but...could be. Article about thresholds: Across a Threshold - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## hvtopiwala (Jul 18, 2012)

hes just about to be a year old..and yup, the first video is pretty much what he does but i cant get that cloe to him and he trys to nip me as i pass and picks up stuff along the way lol...no way to stop it? im just scared his gonna injure himself! hes run into a corner of my table before pretty bad and layed down and didnt move...hes slammed into a wall, knocked a table on him.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Zoomies!!! My Nine year old STILL gets them, LOL. When I first adopted her, she would do zoomies on leash - totally freaked me out, had no idea what this crazy behaviour was. Then when I got used to her energy level, I thought it was the cutest thing ever. 

The walks are great, but many dogs NEED to just be able to run and run and run until they drop. They need to have an outlet for their drives. Have some tuggy toys at hand, like those braided ropes, and when he comes around nipping at you, play tug with the rope instead. Outside, play lots of fetch - those ball launchers are great! Really gives the dogs a workout. 

Keeta also gets very vocal when playing - another thing that scared me about her when I first adopted her. Now I know it is just playing, and I growl back at her in play. 

Just enjoy the zoomies, shows playfulness and happiness!


----------



## hvtopiwala (Jul 18, 2012)

i would LOVE LOVE LOVE to play fetch with him but he sucks at it haha...inside hes great, he will run and get the ball and bring it back (but i have to kind of fight the ball out of his mouth, or when he drops it, i have to grab it quick enough before he grabs it again)....but outside, i could thow a ball all day long and he has no interest lol. sometimes he does, and if it goes just a bit too far (and im not talking like miles away, im talking like 15 feet away), he loses interest and just looks at me and says "yeah im not going to get that"


----------



## angryrainbow (Jul 1, 2012)

Start chasing him or stand in a stop and wait for him to go by "I'mma get chu! I'mmmmmma get chu!" and playfully reach for him as he goes by.
Really, enjoy it. 8)


----------



## hvtopiwala (Jul 18, 2012)

yeah i was more so concerned if his growling and nipping was a form of aggression or if he was just being playful


----------

